# How come



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

I can home today early to start washing clothes. So I wouldnt have to do so much cleaning this weekend. I spot the mailman and say "hello" he says "Shannan I have something that smells good for you" and I did just like this " :shock: " "Really, you do" he says "Good Ole Brambleberry" I rush over grab the box and smiled for joy.. he says "did you come home early just for this box" I said "no, I thought it was coming tomorrow or saturday" So he says his goodbyes.. 
I run in the house and tear the box apart like christmas and start sniffing everything.. 

At this point your probably wondering... "Did she start washing the clothes like she came home early to do" 

Just take a wild guess!

How come everytime we get packages in the mail we stop everything we are doing to sniff, tear, and smile..


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jul 27, 2007)

It is a child like response!!!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 27, 2007)

I do the same thing! My daughter already knows, packages are for mommy only, it's either soap stuff or books from my book swap


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jul 27, 2007)

Yea, it's like DFP says, a child like response!    I think, wow, a new scent, a new oil, a new butter, a new SOMETHING.  Lets just face it gang, we all addicted to this craze called soaping!  Think of it this way, at least we're addicted to something that is good for us and others, not to drugs that are bad and cause violence!  I'll take this "addiction" anytime.....that is until my cred cards are tapped out and I can't pay them.  

A helpless, hopeless soap addict like yourself: Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

I agree Paul, My credit cards are to its limit..    And then I get mad because I want new stuff and can't get it.. I like soap supply shopping better than clothes and grocery shopping LOL.. 
Poor kids.. they say "Mommy new room is the kitchen" LOL


----------



## vanillabean (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm expecting a pretty big package early next week. I really do feel like a kid counting down the days until Christmas.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

LOL, I check the tracking ever chance I get! LOL


----------



## Divinity Gardens (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh my Gosh...I thought it was just me!!  hahaha    

Glad to see I'm in Good Company!  Now I don't feel so guilty for hugging the UPS guy...(just kidding!) LOL 

It did cross my mind though when I got my big box of supplies from MMS earlier today.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

Those UPS, Mailmen, FedEx folks sometimes come on time.... especially when your having a bad day.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 31, 2007)

I do that too!  

Irena


----------

